# New to Conures and Birds - Help!



## danimiles (Jan 28, 2010)

Hiya,
I am new and this is my first post. I was just hoping that this may be a good place to get information as I have just bought a green cheeked conure and I have never had a pet bird before, so I need some advice on hows best to treat him and train him. I'm a little scared around him at the moment, but would like to be able to let him out more when i am more confident. He keeps nipping my skin but it's not viscious but it still hurts! Also a little hard getting him back in the cage. Any advice would be good, or if this is the wrong place to post please let me know. 
Thanks
Dani


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Is he a hand reared baby


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

grren cheeks are fab birds. we had one, he was agressive in the cage but as soon out of the cage...complete different bird!!!

When it was time to get him back in the cage, i'd get him on my shhoulder and sort of push him in that way....he died at the age of 16


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

We had one years ago cant remember its name it was a crazy wee thing he wouldnt leave hubby alone and allways wanted to nibble his eye lids  but he was a little nippy bird but he was like that when we got him but they are nice.

Heres a link for you 
Green Cheek Conure Information

I think for 1st few weeks have him at eye level if you can and near you and you sit and talk to him , take every day as it comes..


----------



## danimiles (Jan 28, 2010)

He is hand reared taken from the nest at 5 weeks with his siblings and spoon fed. 

Our main problem at the moment is that he keeps climbing up to our face and nibbling around our necks where we can't see him which makes us nervous! 
He is also learning more and more how to get out of going back in the cage...

I guess it'll just take time, don't want to get into bad habits early though!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Young conures are usually a bit nippy but they soon learn to be more gentle.


----------

